# DELL VS MACBOOK



## WEST TX MASON (Jul 9, 2016)

SO I HAVE GROWN UP SINCE I WAS IN THE 6TH OR 7TH GRADE USING MICROSOFT COMPUTERS.  FOR THAT PAST ALMOST 8 YEARS I HAVE USED DELL COMPUTERS.  THIS IS THE COMPUTER ISSUED TO US FROM WORK.  SO EARLIER THIS YEAR I DECIDED UPGRADE AND FOR SEVERAL YEARS I HAVE WANTED AN APPLE COMPUTER.  I HAVE ALWAYS HEARD HOW AMAZING THEY ARE........ BUT MAN IT HAS BEEN A HUGE LEARNING CURVE.. I ALWAYS FEEL LOST AND EVEN THOUGH I HAVE HEARD SEVERAL PEOPLE SAY THEY LOVE PAGES BETTER THAN WORD.. I FEEL THAT PAGES DOES WAY LESS AND DOESNT SEEM AS EASY TO RUN.. ANYBODY HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS ON WEBSITES THAT MIGHT HELP ME LEARN THIS NEW COMPUTER.. OTHER THAN THROW IT AWAY AND BUY A DELL....


----------



## Garrettsdaddy (Jul 9, 2016)

I have been am IT guy for over 20 years. This is my personal opinion. If you are doing video editing, sound editing, or digital artwork, things like that then an Apple is the best choice. I do none of the above or very seldom do, so i use a PC. One suggestion i would give since you already own an Apple is to Youtube what you are wanting to do with your Apple. There are videos on Youtube that will show how to do about anything. I hope that helps.


----------



## WEST TX MASON (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for the advice brother I appreciate it..


----------



## drw72 (Jul 10, 2016)

Disclaimer: I have been primarily a Mac user since 1998 but I am not "Macs rule-Windows sucks" kind of fanboy. To me computers are computers and they each have their advantages & disadvantages. These days the biggest differences are the operating systems.

The whole "macs are for video, desktop publishing, digital graphics" mantra is outdated. The computing power that gave it the advantage went away when Apple moved away from PowerPC (RISC) processors. RISC combined with the SCSI drives could crunch over twice as much data faster than Intel CISC processors with IDE drives. Since moving to Intel based systems the playing field has balanced between Mac & PC. Now they both use the same CPU, memory, data bus (PCIe), hard drives, etc. The main difference is the operating system(s).

I find that even on my older Apple hardware I have fewer problems and better performance than newer PC hardware. The biggest reason is Apple builds the whole package, not several different manufacturers for each different part, driver, etc. Of course the downside is not as much variety or upgrading your own system but most consumers don't care. They just want a box that works and does what they want it to do. 

Plus OS X is a Unix (BSD) based system. It is much more secure and in my opinion better performing that most Windows versions.

I do however like Windows 10...I even use it on my Mac Pro. In fact, since it is Intel based, I run Mac OS X/Windows 10/Ubuntu Linux all on one machine.

Also, since you don't care for Apple's office suite (Pages, Numbers, & Keynote) you can put MS Office on it. The current version is Office 2016/365. (Trivia tidbit-MS Office was originally created for the Mac - not the PC). I myself prefer MS Office. Since you can put it on up to 5 devices, I use the same MS Office 2016/365 on my Mac Pro, Dell laptop (Windows 10) and my iPad.

My advice is to get the software you need (these days there is a Mac version of just about everything Windows) and give your new Mac some time. There is always a learning curve when moving to something different after 8 years. I think you will find your Mac much more intuitive and satisfying than another PC.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 10, 2016)

My work issues my a Windows laptop because it offers a lot of different networking packages so I can connect to client networks.  Good enough for me.

My wife worked for decades on Windows.  We saw a deal on a Mac Book so we got her one.  It took her 2-3 weeks to get used to it.  Now she loves it.  Patience!


----------

